# Bucky lil boy eesh.



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Phoenix has been rather bucky of late. Lol! The last few days he has been tryin make his spot in the herd and talkin a LOT. i figure he will start peein himself soon. Yesterday i saw tristan doin it. So it is comin. Gracie is in heat and i think that is part of why phoenix is tryin be bucky plus teenage hoarmones. Lol.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Silly boys!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Does he have any "goatie magazines" hidden around anywhere? :haha:


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

:reading::up:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Does he have any "goatie magazines" hidden around anywhere? :haha:


Or internet, goatie sites.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Or internet, goatie sites.


That is so true. Need to teach him how to clear the browsing history so he won't get caught though. Or stash all goatie paraphernalia in Tristans' area.....
:what: who, me? Nope, I dunno nothing about it.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Does he have any "goatie magazines" hidden around anywhere? :haha:


Why would he need goatie mags when he gots the real deal?!?! (doh)(headsmash)(rofl)


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> Why would he need goatie mags when he gots the real deal?!?! (doh)(headsmash)(rofl)


Modern day kids. You know how they are!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> Why would he need goatie mags when he gots the real deal?!?! (doh)(headsmash)(rofl)


Cause, I see his pretty orange apron. We all know what that is used for. Just trying to suggest alternative ways to help with pent up frustration. 
:heehee:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Cause, I see his pretty orange apron. We all know what that is used for. Just trying to suggest alternative ways to help with pent up frustration.
> :heehee:


Yea he gots a nifty apron... but it dont stop him tryin. Hahahaha! Nasty beasties boys are!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What, What??? :haha:


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> Yea he gots a nifty apron... but it dont stop him tryin. Hahahaha! Nasty beasties boys are!


Him being so bucky acting.... He is meant to be a great sire for some fortunate herd. Very well portioned young man. Don't know how these things work, but gosh, that video is like an audition tape. Can he do it? Yes he can!
We both know what happens to those nasty boy beasties over this way. :hide:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Bloody teenagers....
:0


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Bloody teenagers....
> :0


Hahaha yassssssss!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Him being so bucky acting.... He is meant to be a great sire for some fortunate herd. Very well portioned young man. Don't know how these things work, but gosh, that video is like an audition tape. Can he do it? Yes he can!
> We both know what happens to those nasty boy beasties over this way. :hide:


Lol! He would be a good lil guy for you! He is SO sweet and does not jump on you EVER. He is not too old to wether hahahahahha!

I told him tonight when he was tryin sweet talk and blub... that did he keep it up he was gonna be free of his apron and go see what life with the big boys was like. He did not seem amused. This mornin i just laughed at him at first when i figured out who was makin weird noises over there. I was in my milk room with gracie and i cannot see into that barn from there. Then it clicked and i started the laughter in full. When he was younger he made noises when he went pee. And when i showed paul the video he said right off the bat... is phoenix singin when he pees again. Lol! Nope dearest he is bein bucky. Oh my.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> When he was younger he made noises when he went pee. And when i showed paul the video he said right off the bat... is phoenix singin when he pees again. Lol! Nope dearest he is bein bucky. Oh my.


Oh how funny! Boys are certainly silly beings.... well, when he's being Bucky at least he's going to serenade his ladies to get them in the mood.....


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Oh how funny! Boys are certainly silly beings.... well, when he's being Bucky at least he's going to serenade his ladies to get them in the mood.....


Hahahh yep. It took me a bit to figure out who was makin the noise in there... i thought gah what is wrong with one of the girls in there this mornin. He is USUALLY super quiet and does not make noise even when he is a crazy happy tail waggin monster. So i did not recognize the voice. It should have been my first thought that it was him cause i know all of their voices without lookin. But it has been a while since he sang when he peed so i forgot what his voice sounds like. Lol!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> Lol! He would be a good lil guy for you! He is SO sweet and does not jump on you EVER. He is not too old to wether hahahahahha!
> 
> I told him tonight when he was tryin sweet talk and blub... that did he keep it up he was gonna be free of his apron and go see what life with the big boys was like. He did not seem amused. This mornin i just laughed at him at first when i figured out who was makin weird noises over there. I was in my milk room with gracie and i cannot see into that barn from there. Then it clicked and i started the laughter in full. When he was younger he made noises when he went pee. And when i showed paul the video he said right off the bat... is phoenix singin when he pees again. Lol! Nope dearest he is bein bucky. Oh my.


He is way too fine of a genetically bred dairy buck, that's structurally appealing, with a nice disposition, and has those sought after blue eyes. I have liked the looks of him since those first baby pictures. Am so impressed with how the little man has developed and I just can't help but be enamoured with him. I know you were teasing around about his age and wethering. In all honesty, even I couldn't wether such a potentially amazing herd sire.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> He is way too fine of a genetically bred dairy buck, that's structurally appealing, with a nice disposition, and has those sought after blue eyes. I have liked the looks of him since those first baby pictures. Am so impressed with how the little man has developed and I just can't help but be enamoured with him. I know you were teasing around about his age and wethering. In all honesty, even I couldn't wether such a potentially amazing herd sire.


But i so do not need three bucks lol! Both he and his sister are beautiful! Sometimes when i look at them and just how nice they are it makes my eyes leaky again over their mama. . But then i tell myself i still have the lil honey bear to give me beauties. And still every day she does somethin just like her mama but it usually makes me smile now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## WENDY KESLER (Apr 12, 2018)

At what age do they start to act Bucky?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

WENDY KESLER said:


> At what age do they start to act Bucky?


It depends on the boy. We had a f1 mini nubian buckling that at two months was showin his red rocket. This lil guy is an f5 and a tad over four months and only in the last three weeks started showin his in public. But in the last several days he is really bein bucky and yesterday and today i saw him peein on his face. My grown bucks started that a few weeks ago. Tis the time for love to be in the air i spose. Lol! They gotta get good and stinky for the ladies by fall doncha know.

Smaller breeds tend to become bucky more soon than larger breeds from what i have seen on here.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have had them act the what what at 1 month old, with the cutest little voice. But they are not doing the act of bringing it out. 

I have pulled a buckling before at 2.5 months old because, he was bringing out his you know what.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

This was lil slick's walk of doooom. See that wee lil house in the bottom..... buck palace and central.... gracie is in heat and now crickie and buttercup must be smellin good to mr bucky today too. He has been locked in jail for two days. So. At first i was jus gonna take him walk a bout for some green stuffs.... then... We thought ok we are gonna try this. The big boys smelled him, peed themselves, flemming sniffed.. and pretty much are ignorin him. We shall see what dark thirty brings tonight.... lol. He did hit the hot wire and ran away from it. And when he was tryin not let the big boys near him he stayed away from it. So. This might work. Keep your fingers crossed for us!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Running with the big boys, maybe they can teach him how to act like the little man he is growing up to be. Feel like possibly he won't be doing all the head butting and challenging like you wrote about him trying with the wethers. Sounds like he instinctively knows to respect the personal space of the bucks. Hope so anyway, for the sake of everybody. Time will tell. Will you update us on his new living arrangements in the next day or so?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Running with the big boys, maybe they can teach him how to act like the little man he is growing up to be. Feel like possibly he won't be doing all the head butting and challenging like you wrote about him trying with the wethers. Sounds like he instinctively knows to respect the personal space of the bucks. Hope so anyway, for the sake of everybody. Time will tell. Will you update us on his new living arrangements in the next day or so?


I will. . And. We already changed it up a bit lol. We are takin him back to the barn tonight and for several nights we will. But after mornin chores he will go back to the big boys digs. I think he will eat better and he needs eat cause he is rutty and has lost a bit of weight since he started the stink in earnest. Which is normal. But i want him to eat well before he goes down the hill and hollars his time away. When we see him not standin at the fence and hollarin durin the day he will stay.

Thomas.. youngest son 22years old... went down... said phoenix was tryin hump tris. Brave brave lil boy! Or dumb. Lol. But tris was standin there for a bit and then jus walked away. Donatello is still stayin away from him just a quick sniff and done. They have all three blubbed at each other, peed on themselves and flemming sniffed... so all in all it is goin well. Just nervous about sleepin in the same space and phoenix gettin enough to eat for now is all.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Sounds like a real good plan. I also rest better knowing mine are tucked in for the night all safe and sound. Noticed him walking on the leash all relaxed for his stroll. He should do okay for you going back and forth. Yep, he needs to eat his grub, still a growing boy. 

Gosh, all this horror mone stuff, know it's all a part of nature and to be expected.... Having a wether herd absolutely, without a doubt, was/is the best choice for me.

Hats off to you and others who have to be creative and determined with the timing, age and reproductive readiness of your herds. (clap)


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

That is the first time he has ever been on a leash.... we so did not even need it. He was happy as a clam walkin with us to the big boys and back home. He wanted be in between is lol. He grubbed on poison oak and other leaves both ways too. If we didnt stop he would come to us and start to wander to the edge of the woods again. Back home is all woods on the left of the walk. He is such a sweet and well mannered boy. So patient and never jumps on us... we corrected him one time on that was all. I wish someone would want him for their own so bad! He will make such a nice buck i think. We have talked about if he is still here come winter puttin him over cricket.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh a little Phoenix cricket baby would be SO adorable...I think you should ....


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

I know someone is bound to want him, just look at him, he is all that and then some. First time on a leash, impressive, he would quickly learn to be a pro at it. Cricket and Phoenix would produce some fine dairy kids together. That isn't a bad last resort if it came down to it.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Oh a little Phoenix cricket baby would be SO adorable...I think you should ....


Hahahha maybe so! He could also possibly be put over gracie... she is my nigi but his dad donatello throws small kids so he should too. And we put D over gracie last year. The thought was just if he was only here for a lil bit we could use him and say yep he is a proven breeder... plus the fact that he is a nicely put together dude helps too.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> I know someone is bound to want him, just look at him, he is all that and then some. First time on a leash, impressive, he would quickly learn to be a pro at it. Cricket and Phoenix would produce some fine dairy kids together. That isn't a bad last resort if it came down to it.


The only takers that have asked about him so far have crazy low balled me... like $150-$250... uhhh that is nuts for him. He has the milk behind him, his put togetherness, is registered and all that good jazz that goes into good goat husbandry, is g6s neg... yea uhm nope. But then i think at least he would have a new home. So i waffle. But good bucks with the high gen minis go for what i am askin for him around here. And some do not look half as nice as he does. So i do not feel bad for askin what i am. I just dunno what the right answer is. :/. It is frustrating for sure.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

$150-250 is a joke. (rofl) Somebody looking for bargain basement price for show room quality. Last spring I bought a (g2) unregistered, already wethered, weanling mini Alpine that wasn't breeding quality (3 teats) that cost $150. Hold out if you can, he is worth twice as much as was offered.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Welp. Slick is back in confinement. :/. The second day donatello decided he was gonna mount slick as often as he fell off. Ugh! We are gonna add a few more strands of hot wire in the old pig fence and put slick and bibbin in durin the day. Maybe that will work. Only durin the day cause bib will go home come dark most likely. We have taken slick for grazing walks several times a day though. He is fine and will forage once we get out of eyeshot of his normal home.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Oh my gosh, those two sound like they are giving back what was received. Bold, confident, determined little man. I understand how frustrating this is becoming. (console) (doh)


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Oh my gosh, those two sound like they are giving back what was received. Bold, confident, determined little man. I understand how frustrating this is becoming. (console) (doh)


It is lol! And yep i feel like that.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Boys...sheesh!


----------

